# A fun pop of color



## ouiouilexiaussi

Have you ever stumbled across a bag and became obsessed with it, way too late? That’s how I was about the Softbox 20. I came across it randomly online a couple months ago and became enamored with it. I watched a review on YouTube and fell even more in love. I saw on sale online in a cool chartreuse color combo, but refused to buy it because I prefer bags with silver hardware. Then I found ONE solitary bag in the color combo I wanted on Farfetch for a jaw-dropping $1k. I wanted it so bad that I briefly considered buying it, but couldn’t justify the price, so I sulked and decided to look elsewhere. Lo and behold, one popped up on Poshmark. I snatched it up immediately, then waited impatiently; the seller said that she’d be out of town for a month, but she ended up getting her husband to ship it to me late last week!


----------



## 880

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Have you ever stumbled across a bag and became obsessed with it, way too late? That’s how I was about the Softbox 20. I came across it randomly online a couple months ago and became enamored with it. I watched a review on YouTube and fell even more in love. I saw on sale online in a cool chartreuse color combo, but refused to buy it because I prefer bags with silver hardware. Then I found ONE solitary bag in the color combo I wanted on Farfetch for a jaw-dropping $1k. I wanted it so bad that I briefly considered buying it, but couldn’t justify the price, so I sulked and decided to look elsewhere. Lo and behold, one popped up on Poshmark. I snatched it up immediately, then waited impatiently; the seller said that she’d be out of town for a month, but she ended up getting her husband to ship it to me late last week!
> 
> View attachment 5435814
> 
> View attachment 5435815


How lovely! It’s wonderful when the stars align and bring you your perfect bag! Wear it in the best health and happiness!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Perfect color


----------



## RedLipstick2

That is great


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

880 said:


> How lovely! It’s wonderful when the stars align and bring you your perfect bag! Wear it in the best health and happiness!



It really IS great when that happens! Thanks so much!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A bottle of Red said:


> Perfect color


Thank you!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

RedLipstick2 said:


> That is great


Thanks!


----------



## rorosity

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Have you ever stumbled across a bag and became obsessed with it, way too late? That’s how I was about the Softbox 20. I came across it randomly online a couple months ago and became enamored with it. I watched a review on YouTube and fell even more in love. I saw on sale online in a cool chartreuse color combo, but refused to buy it because I prefer bags with silver hardware. Then I found ONE solitary bag in the color combo I wanted on Farfetch for a jaw-dropping $1k. I wanted it so bad that I briefly considered buying it, but couldn’t justify the price, so I sulked and decided to look elsewhere. Lo and behold, one popped up on Poshmark. I snatched it up immediately, then waited impatiently; the seller said that she’d be out of town for a month, but she ended up getting her husband to ship it to me late last week!
> 
> View attachment 5435814
> 
> View attachment 5435815


Beautiful color.  It's really cute.  I don't have any of the newer MJ bags, just the vintage styles.  I live right by a MJ outlet and I have never been in!  I think I may have to check it out.  I really like this.


----------



## sdkitty

rorosity said:


> Beautiful color.  It's really cute.  I don't have any of the newer MJ bags, just the vintage styles.  I live right by a MJ outlet and I have never been in!  I think I may have to check it out.  I really like this.


I was in an outlet store one time it wasn't very interesting at all....I'd rather buy vintage MJ online


----------



## rorosity

That is the reason that I haven't even stopped in.  It's 5 minutes from my house.  I am not really attracted to the new styles that much, although I can see one of these bags coming in handy when I need something small to take to a concert, etc.  The vintage bags are still so beautiful to me.


----------



## sdkitty

rorosity said:


> That is the reason that I haven't even stopped in.  It's 5 minutes from my house.  I am not really attracted to the new styles that much, although I can see one of these bags coming in handy when I need something small to take to a concert, etc.  The vintage bags are still so beautiful to me.


and if I recall correctly, the store was more clothes than bags


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

rorosity said:


> Beautiful color.  It's really cute.  I don't have any of the newer MJ bags, just the vintage styles.  I live right by a MJ outlet and I have never been in!  I think I may have to check it out.  I really like this.


Thank you! Yes, you should definitely take a peek one day.
My affinity for other designers waxes and wanes, but I always have a couple of MJ bags in my collection… he has so many cool designs and such fantastic leather!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> and if I recall correctly, the store was more clothes than bags


Interesting! Hmmm… I’ve never been a huge fan of his clothing designs.


----------



## new.old.bag

Me too. Shoes tho and bags mostly. I do have one swim coverup and a skirt from him and I like them both but I’m not so interested in the clothing. I haven’t checked on his shoes recently but he used to do some cute ones. I loved the mouse flats when they came out.


----------



## JenJBS

Congratulations on your fun new bag!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your fun new bag!


Thanks so much!


----------

